# New speed cameras on Saadiyat Island



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

"Please be advised that as of midday today (Tuesday Feb 09) at least one speed camera has been placed on the Saadiyat Island stretch of the new Sheikh Khalifa Expressway that joins Abu Dhabi to Yas Island."


----------



## gazzacbr (Feb 3, 2010)

you mean to say that people here drive faster than the speed limits? ;-)


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

gazzacbr said:


> you mean to say that people here drive faster than the speed limits? ;-)


Wifey just informed me that 90% of cars on Saadiyat seem to have set cruise at 110 today.

Might be faster to bypass the new highway and use the old road(s) for the dxb auh commuters.


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

titirangi said:


> Wifey just informed me that 90% of cars on Saadiyat seem to have set cruise at 110 today.
> 
> Might be faster to bypass the new highway and use the old road(s) for the dxb auh commuters.


Was doing 140km/hr and got passed very quickly by 60% of the cars. So I doubt the radar is doing anything.


----------



## ant1982 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have driven that stretch of road everyday this week and haven't seen any speed cameras! Are we talking about the two CCTV type cameras that are directed at the tunnel? Are these actually speed cameras, as I haven't seen any like that in the UAE before. Or have I just totally missed some normal style of cameras??


----------



## kiran4568 (Sep 10, 2008)

i havent seen any either !

Does anyone know any car clubs here, i drive from JLT (middle cluster behind Almas) to AUH Hamdan St every day and its a bit wasteful, if anyone is here and wants to car share then let me know, 

cyaa

K


----------



## manaj (Jun 7, 2009)

kiran4568 said:


> i havent seen any either !
> 
> Does anyone know any car clubs here, i drive from JLT (middle cluster behind Almas) to AUH Hamdan St every day and its a bit wasteful, if anyone is here and wants to car share then let me know,
> 
> ...


Hi Kiran, from fellow 'guju' frm blighty!

Am interested in the car share idea...


----------



## roger76navy (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the warning but where are these located, havent seen them when I last drove down on 18 Feb???


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

roger76navy said:


> Thanks for the warning but where are these located, havent seen them when I last drove down on 18 Feb???



Me too! Feel a bit like henny penny now. 

The warning came from a very large abu dhabi construction company that starts with A ends with R and has AL in the middle. they doing loads of work on saadiyat so they *should* know.

My speed has been creeping back up to 139 and still plenty S500's, Infinity and Rangie sports flying past me so guess they not implemented. Although I did read Qatar recently implemented flash new tech cameras that don't flash and can capture at night. Be just blooming typical of this place to get a whopping surprise tickets bill.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

titirangi said:


> Me too! Feel a bit like henny penny now.
> 
> The warning came from a very large abu dhabi construction company that starts with A ends with R and has AL in the middle. they doing loads of work on saadiyat so they *should* know.
> 
> My speed has been creeping back up to 139 and still plenty S500's, Infinity and Rangie sports flying past me so guess they not implemented. Although I did read Qatar recently implemented flash new tech cameras that don't flash and can capture at night. Be just blooming typical of this place to get a whopping surprise tickets bill.


Woops I mean LDA in the middle! :ranger:


----------

